# Transsexuals



## novad (2 Sep 2003)

I am very curious on how a new recruit would be handled if this new recruit is a diagnosed transsexual and in mid transition.  By mid transition I mean, the person has been on hormones for at least 6 months and has had his/her name and gender changed on his/her birth certificate to the applicable change, but has not yet received the SRS (sex reassignment surgery) operation to change one‘s sex.  I am in need of a response as soon as possible please.

Thank you for reading as I know this is a touchy topic, especially in the military.


----------



## Pikache (2 Sep 2003)

No offence, but expect some hard times because of it.

In a lot of things, the army is still rather... old fashioned.


----------



## novad (2 Sep 2003)

No offence taken.

I have read of transsexuals transitioning while in service, but they were officers, so I don‘t know if it would be different or not since I wouldn‘t be joining as an officer.  I am wondering on how I would do basic training, especially the swimming part.


----------



## Joel85 (2 Sep 2003)

I think the best thing to do would be to speak to a recruiter about your situation. I would ask for a one on one type of meeting. You‘re going to face some VERY challenging obstacles in the coming times, but like I say, just speak to a recruiter.


----------



## onecat (2 Sep 2003)

I would ask this... can it wait until you have had your sex reassignment surgery?  I have nothing against transsexuals, but I don‘t think the CF with its limited budget should pay for the surgery.


----------



## novad (2 Sep 2003)

The reason why I am joining up is not because of the fact that the CF pays for SRS, I am joining up because I need money for college and I just basically need a job.  If i can afford SRS on my own I wouldn‘t ask the CF to pay for it themselves, because that is just selfish, because I do know how low on funds the CF is. 

With what I hear of what the base pay for new recruits is after basic training, I should be able to afford it on my own.


----------



## combat_medic (2 Sep 2003)

Since you have what is essentially an "ongoing medical condition", you may get a medical deferral until after your surgery. If that isn‘t the case, and you make it in right away, I can say with great certainty that you would have a REALLY REALLY REALLY rough go. 

While the CF is officially totally accepting and tolerant of everyone, it would make things extremely akward. For one, who would you shower with? Most bases don‘t have individual shower stalls, just big rooms with shower heads. I can imagine both men and women feeling apprehensive about taking a shower with you. There are very few (if any) people who will be understanding of what you‘re going through, and you will more than likely find yourself completely ostracized from the group. 

I would SERIOUSLY recommend you wait until after your surgery before attempting to join, which will probably be a requirement for you anyway.

Oh, and the CF will no longer pay for gender reassignment surgery, reg force or reserve. The rules have been re-written since the one incident.


----------

